# Few of my recent HDR's, cc's are welcome!



## 1994 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, so I've uploaded them before on a Chinese photographic forum and they told me they were awful.

But I also put up some of Trey Ratcliff's work and they were classified as "awful" too

So I'm not sure whether it's that my work is just simply awful, or HDR doesn't meet their taste.

So please tell me what you think  Thankyou!




DSC_1931_tonemapped by 94&#24180;&#20986;&#29983;, on Flickr




_DSC6485_6_7_tonemapped_tonemapped_edited by 94&#24180;&#20986;&#29983;, on Flickr




_DSC6509_10_11_tonemapped_tonemapped_edited by 94&#24180;&#20986;&#29983;, on Flickr




_DSC6393_4_5_tonemapped_tonemapped_edited by 94&#24180;&#20986;&#29983;, on Flickr




_DSC6405_6_7_tonemapped_tonemapped_edited by 94&#24180;&#20986;&#29983;, on Flickr


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Oct 27, 2010)

Love #1 and #4 but I do feel that they are all a bit unrealistic....really cool tho


----------



## burgo (Oct 27, 2010)

personally, I love them all.  Great work.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 27, 2010)

While unrealistic, they are consistent in the processing creating a nice look which I like.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome, great work and thanks for sharing


----------



## molsen (Oct 27, 2010)

In my opinion, these are way overdone and have completely lost interest.  That being said, #1 is the only shot that would be interesting to me either way.  Try backing off the effects and redo #1.


----------



## 1994 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the feedback, I will watch it in the future


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2010)

Number 2 is the best.  Number 5 has the infamous halo effect which makes it technically weak.  Wide angle distortion is also a problem in some shots particularly number 1.

I should point out that this type a shot has a limited and specialized use.  Book illustration and reading related articles and posters are where it best fits in.

skieur


----------



## quixilver (Oct 27, 2010)

I really like them, and love the colors.
My only advice to you, try to cook them a little less...try to make it more realistic and also more flowing.
Other than that u r on the right path


----------



## camcestari (Nov 2, 2010)

Number 1 is the best!
Also, I agree with the "try to cook them a little less" thing.

The images brought me good memories of when I lived in Melbourne!
Federation Square + The Botanical Gardens!!!


----------



## Bynx (Nov 3, 2010)

skieur said:


> Number 2 is the best.  Number 5 has the infamous halo effect which makes it technically weak.  Wide angle distortion is also a problem in some shots particularly number 1.
> 
> I should point out that this type a shot has a limited and specialized use.  Book illustration and reading related articles and posters are where it best fits in.
> 
> skieur



I agree with this observation. And thats why I like the look. They would make great illustrations and posters.


----------



## Crashoveron (Nov 3, 2010)

Awful!
jk.   they look great to me


----------



## phiya (Nov 3, 2010)

I think they are pretty good, namely 1 and 4... they definitely aren't "garbage" Maybe not to everyone's taste, but still - not bad.


----------

